# Rum - What are your favorites with Cigars?



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not much of a Bourbon / Whiskey guy, but the Bourbon / Whiskey thread 
looked pretty interesting, so what do you guys like with rum? 

Here's my list of 3:

1) Ron Zacapa Centenario 23
2) Pyrat XO Reserve
3) Mount Gay Extra Old

Maybe the rum thing comes from spending most of my summers smoking cigars 
in the cockpit of our sailboat . . . I don't know, but I do know the answer to 
Captain Jack Sparrow's question "Why is the Rum always gone?" 
(because I'm aboard):biggrin1:

What say you?
opcorn:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 on the Zacapa, i love the stuff.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Zaya is the only rum I drink nowadays


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

When I drink rum, which is admittedly not that often, I really enjoy Mount Gay Extra Old. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Sailor Jerry.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Any Dark Rum but then again i am not much of a rum drinker. 
*Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva Rum. Is the one i have in the bar now!
*


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Top 3 Easy to find - 
1. MGXO - I always have a bottle
2. El Dorado 15
3. Angostura 1824

Top 3 Hard to find (may not be available in the US) -
1. Bacardi Reserva Limitada
2. Ron Barcelo Imperial
3. Appleton Master Blenders Legacy

Top 3 mixers - 
1. Havana Club 7
2. Flor De Cana 7
3. Appleton Estate Reserve

Favorite Spiced Rum - Sailor Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Havana 7 year old Rum
Zacapa
Flor de Cana


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Zaya or Zacapa 23 are the best IMO. I like the Zacapa more.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Top 3 Easy to find -
> 1. MGXO - I always have a bottle
> 2. El Dorado 15
> 3. Angostura 1824
> ...


I get the three that are hard to get every time i go "home" to PR.

I prefer mojitos over just rum though.

But i do like havana club, bacardi ocho, tortuga rum, Casa Bacardi Reserva Especial, ron del barrito


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

So I think for me it is the sweetness of the rum (I drink it neat with my cigars) that seems 
to go so much better with cigars for me than beer, wine, scotch, whiskey or bourbon. 
At the risk of going down in flames:flame: here, when I can't have my rum, believe it 
or not, Dr. Pepper goes very well with a medium bodied to strong cigar.

Maybe I have odd taste, maybe not . . .


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> So I think for me it is the sweetness of the rum (I drink it neat with my cigars) that seems
> to go so much better with cigars for me than beer, wine, scotch, whiskey or bourbon.
> At the risk of going down in flames:flame: here, when I can't have my rum, believe it
> or not, Dr. Pepper goes very well with a medium bodied to strong cigar.
> ...


Thats funny you say that. I dont drink much, and i love dr petter with my cigars!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I love Zaya with most cigars.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

scottw said:


> Zaya or Zacapa 23 are the best IMO. I like the Zacapa more.


Like you read my mind.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I get the three that are hard to get every time i go "home" to PR.
> 
> I prefer mojitos over just rum though.
> 
> But i do like havana club, bacardi ocho, tortuga rum, Casa Bacardi Reserva Especial, ron del barrito


Must be nice...I will be getting another bottle of the Reserva Limitada in March when I go to the Bahamas from the Bacardi store. I still have a full bottle of the Appleton's MBL though. I've been wanting to try the Casa Bacardi Reserva Especial, but you can only get it at the Bacardi factory in the PR I think.

I too love Mojitos, and as much as I like a REAL Mojito with Havana Club, not with Bacardi as most think, they are best with 10 Cane IMO. I can't remember the name of the drink, very Mojito-esque, but try this:

Mount Gay Sugar Cane Rum
Mint
Club Soda
- Don't add the Sugar like you would in a Mojito. You have to use the MG SCR to make this work, but it is really refreshing.

As far as the Zaya's, Zacapa's, and Pyrat's, good rums, but way to sweet for me. Angostura and El Dorado are at the upper end of the sweet scale that I can enjoy.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

It looks like Shoppers Vineyard has a good combo deal going on with free shipping.

Any comments on this?

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/store/pc/SV-RUM-COMBO-PACK-302p14346.htm


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

mrmikey32 said:


> I get the three that are hard to get every time i go "home" to PR.
> 
> I prefer mojitos over just rum though.
> 
> But i do like havana club, bacardi ocho, tortuga rum, Casa Bacardi Reserva Especial, ron del barrito


I second the Mojitos! I love Montecristo Aged Rum!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> ...


They have good prices, just make sure they will deliver to Michigan. They won't deliver to MD.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Seminole said:


> As far as the Zaya's, Zacapa's, and Pyrat's, good rums, but way to sweet for me. Angostura and El Dorado are at the upper end of the sweet scale that I can enjoy.


The sweetness is what seems to compliment a good cigar, at least for me. That's why I also like the DR Pepper, but never without a cigar.


----------



## ARIZONA JAY (Jan 20, 2011)

Cadillac said:


> Sailor Jerry.


My Favorite.....


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

My favorites are:

Zacapa 23 yr.
Ron Pampero Aniversario
Old New Orleans Rum Cajun Spice (Best Spiced Rum - IMO)
Pyrat XO
Havana Club Anejo ( 7 yr. and Especial)


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

has anyone had kraken? i bought it because it was in a sweet bottle. and loved it. dark rum, was a good balance with the cigar i had. two thumbs up


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Myers Dark Rum
Cruzan Single Barrel Rum


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> has anyone had kraken? i bought it because it was in a sweet bottle. and loved it. dark rum, was a good balance with the cigar i had. two thumbs up


Not a bad spiced rum, great bottle and advertising. The flavor gets lost when mixed with coke. I still think Sailor Jerry's is the best spiced rum on the market and I've had my share of what's out there. Just polished off a bottle of the Cruzan Spiced rum that wasn't bad.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Dark- Zacapa

Light- 10 Cane

And I always enjoy Myers's.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a Ron Zacapa lover.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had Zaya Rum a few times and it was probably one of my favorites. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Zacapa 23!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zacapa 23 here a well


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

EvoFX said:


> has anyone had kraken? i bought it because it was in a sweet bottle. and loved it. dark rum, was a good balance with the cigar i had. two thumbs up


 I have been loving it with rootbeer......Great with full bodied or spicy cigars.

Trust me,,if you like kraken,,,,you will enjoy it with rootbeer


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Asmartbull,

I've had spiced rum and rootbeers mixed and have found this to be a great combination of flavors. I've never had Kraken but may need to invest in a bottle after reading further into this tread! I like dark rums. I like spiced rums. This could be a winner?!?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

WhoDat said:


> Asmartbull,
> 
> I've had spiced rum and rootbeers mixed and have found this to be a great combination of flavors. I've never had Kraken but may need to invest in a bottle after reading further into this tread! I like dark rums. I like spiced rums. This could be a winner?!?


Sean
I am usually a scotch guy, but lately rums have been my pairing of choice.
There is something about a full bodied/full flavor/ spicy stick that works well
with dark spicy rum. The "vanilla" that is in many rootbeers, brings out some real subtile flavors that are hard to pick up in other pairings...

Kraken on the rocks is a little to spicy for my tastes


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't had many of these mentioned, due to my lack of taste for rum. But when I do reach for a bottle it's Sailor Jerry.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Another one for Sailor Jerry's


----------

